# Radeon 9800 Pro fan speed control?



## gunpowda (Jun 26, 2005)

Hello,

I can't seem to work out how to control the fan speed of my card. Does it support being changed by software? The log file states that temperature information isn't available, but I'm not sure if this also applies to fans. Is there anything I can do? It's really noisy, and I wish I could do what I've done for my CPU fans with speedfan.

Thanks.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 26, 2005)

your card must have temperature monitoring for fan control to work .. it is managed by the same chip.


----------



## jimbo2000 (Oct 22, 2006)

My Radeon X700 dosn't have a termometer, but if it's just the noise from the fan you want to reduce, you may want to play around with ATItools from http://www.techpowerup.com/atitool/  This tool has hotkeys and ability to detect OpenGL / Direct3D use. That way, the ATI power is cranked up only when you need it, during games for instance.

For reference, the ATI RADEON X700 at the powerplay setting "optimal battery life" will have a core speed of 104.63 and memory speed of 119.81


----------

